# Just Aquired



## JaredH (Aug 26, 2011)

My late god father left me his collection of model train. I'm hoping I came to the right place to get educated about the value of the trains and bulidings.
All of the trains (as far as I can tell) are all N scale. There are many different brands such as Revell, AHM, Bachmann, Atlas, & Arnold. The building brands are Kibri & Heljan (I can see without digging in the pile). Do any of the brands mean anything? There are also trains without any packaging but are in great condition (not dirty, you can read the print on the trains). Many of the trains were collected around the 1960's. I will post pics of the trains later but any information is great! Thank You!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum...:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

JaredH,
Yep those are all model makers names. Sorry you got to give more specifics, Pics do help too.
If your planning on getting rich off of your god fathers fine gift forget it! 
Sounds like your just digging for prices to sell it off?
Best place for that is ebay, match what you have to whats selling.
If your looking to set them up and run them, then yes your at the right place, There are a lot of fine people on here with some great knowledge and experience.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I will offer $20 bucks shipped for them.
Do you take pay pal?


Your post is,
:ttiwwop:

Thanks I have not posted that for a while now.:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Yep ... that's what we call him ... "Honest Ed" ... good ol' "Honest Ed" ...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Yep ... that's what we call him ... "Honest Ed" ... good ol' "Honest Ed" ...



That offer is for unseen items too.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

JaredH said:


> My late god father left me his collection of model train. I'm hoping I came to the right place to get educated about the value of the trains and bulidings.


He left them to you? Then the value is priceless - don't get rid of anything!


----------



## JaredH (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank yall for helping. I know we need pictures Im working on it. There is just too much train stuff and not enough room, time to set anything up (or to sell it for 20$ the whole lot lol) and by all means we arent getting rid of everything of course were keeping a few trains and maybe set up a small track to keep the memory of him alive. (small = maybe 3 train cars and a track set up that would fit on a coffee table) as for ebay it is no help ive found a few trains but ebay is no help. i understand im not going to make a ton of money off of these trains but right we need any and as many pennies we can get.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I would be interested in seeing what you have as I am familiar with old school N scale. I'm interested in some buildings for my layout.


----------



## JaredH (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah not a problem i would love it if i knew that they went to people who would really enjoy them


----------

